# Ideen für neues PC - Gehäuse (Modding)



## Simsonite (7. Juli 2010)

Huhu alle zusammen !!!

Mein PC ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen und ich spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken mir mal wieder einen neuen zusammenzustellen. Seit Wochen durchforste ich gelegentlich das Internet weil mir ne coole Idee für ein originelles Gehäuse fehlt. Vielleicht habt ihr paar Vorschläge für mich, was gefällt euch oder habt ihr schon originelles gesehen ?
( also PC im Bierkasten, Briefkasten, Kloschüssel, Baumstamm, Mikrowelle, Benzinkanister ist alles möglich ^^)

Lg Simsonite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (7. Juli 2010)

HAF 932

Am besten inner ATI-Edition.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juli 2010)

Schau mal hier rein: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f143/
Da findest du ne Menge Worklogs. Einige teilweise sehr gelungen. Gibt da sicherlich ne Menge Ideen, wie du ein normales Case verschönern oder dir eins selbst basteln kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Juli 2010)

http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/

Auch gute Beispiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simsonite (7. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/
> 
> Auch gute Beispiele
> 
> ...


THX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der 031 iss ja geil Oo


----------



## WR^Velvet (8. Juli 2010)

Also ich find den ( http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2004/05/25/blackmesa/1 ) ja nach wie vor einen der besten Mods die ich bisher gesehen habe.
Mal was anderes als diese schnöden Hochglanzlackierungen und edel Geputzten Fenster.


----------



## Palimbula (8. Juli 2010)

Ein sehr schöner Mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der *Doom³: Project Mars City Mod* ist aber auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Juli 2010)

Handwerklich auf jeden Fall sehr eindrucksvoll und vom Design sehr stimmig. Ist trotzdem nicht mein Fall. Bin eher der möglichst schlicht und clean Typ. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

